# Unknown Photographic Equipment from 100 years ago



## nyctreeman (Jun 10, 2011)

anyone have any idea what these are?
they are bakelite with bronze inserts, from the White photographic & panoramic appliance co of NY
the patent dates are all 1908 and 1909

I have tried to research them for over half an hour, nothing comes up.


----------



## compur (Jun 10, 2011)

My guess would be they are gadgets attached between tripod and camera to assist
in taking a series of panoramic images (panning the camera an exact distance between 
each shot) so that the prints can be joined together to form one large image.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 10, 2011)

how big are they?
If the holes are different sizes, they may be Waterhouse stops.


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 10, 2011)

I'd have to agree with compur, they seem to be some sort of tripod assist.


----------

